# Tutorial für Vektorgrafiken siehe Link



## fritzhaarmann (26. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche Tutorials, wo man lernen kann, solche Bilder hinzubekommen. Die, die ich finden konnte, vermitteln meistens nur Grundlagen oder einfache Grafiken. Aber wie bekomme ich solche Sachen zustande?

http://www.shutterstock.com/gallery-245950p1.html#id=20001214

http://www.shutterstock.com/gallery-245950p1.html#id=33599875

Da fehlen mir echt die Worte für...

Danke schonmal!


----------



## smileyml (26. März 2011)

Das ist relativ einfach - also zumindest die Antworten.
Du musst vorwiegen das Pfadwerkkzeug und andere Grundlagen kennen und dann ist es unverzichtbar auch zeichnen zu können um zu wissen, wo Schatten und wo Highlights zu zeichnen sind.
Oftmals dienen Fotos als Grundlage um die Form entsprechend zu fassen. Dazu hier mal ein paar Beispiellinks:

http://www.blog.spoongraphics.co.uk...te-a-beautiful-vector-portrait-in-illustrator
http://www.designioustimes.com/tuto...he-super-villain-megamind-in-illustrator.html
http://vector.tutsplus.com/tutorial...a-maneater-vector-girl-through-collaboration/

http://vector.tutsplus.com/tutorial...fairy-tale-inspired-magical-hand-shaped-vine/
http://vector.tutsplus.com/tutorial...istic-pineapple-using-3d-illustrator-effects/
http://zoocha.com/blog/a-newbie-guide-to-character-illustration/
http://www.blog.spoongraphics.co.uk/tutorials/create-a-cute-vector-reindeer-character-in-illustrator
http://vector.tutsplus.com/tutorials/illustration/how-to-create-a-stylish-wireless-phone/
http://vector.tutsplus.com/tutorial...create-a-photorealistic-imac-and-magic-mouse/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BPfk-zwk1g

Grüße Marco


----------



## fritzhaarmann (3. April 2011)

Hey,

Danke erstmal für die vielen Links. Werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit auf jeden Fall anschauen. Ich bekomme leider immer keine Meldung, zwecks Antwort auf das Thema, sonst hätte ich schon eher geantwortet.

Danke!

Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------

